# zabbix agent permissions for proc.num[]



## Sylhouette (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello all,
I try to get the number of varnish processes from my varnish machine.
But i need to set AllowRoot=1 in my zabbix-agentd config to be able to see the processes.
Without AllowRoot=1 i get the following.  

```
root@monitoring01:~ # zabbix_get -s varnish-server.mydomain.com -k 'proc.num[varnishd]'
0
```
If i set AllowRoot=1 then i get the right responce. 

```
root@monitoring01:~ # zabbix_get -s varnish-server.mydomain.com -k 'proc.num[varnishd]'
2
```

It would be nice if i do not need to run zabbix-agent as root.
But i do not know to which group i need to add zabbix to view this data, or another way to get this data.

regards
Johan


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2018)

Did you enable some of the security features? Specifically the one that blocks users from seeing processes of other users.


----------



## Sylhouette (Oct 25, 2018)

I have that sysctl set, after setting that to 1 all is fine.
I did look at that setting in my /etc/sysctl file, and it still had the # before it as in the default sysctl file, but at the end of my sysctl file i did set it to 0.
So next time i will use the command sysctl to check the value 
Thanks


----------

